# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  caducidad de las concesiones de explotación

## termopar

> *Las concesiones de explotación de 45 centrales hidroeléctricas caducan en los próximos 10 años*
> 
> Por Laura Ojea - 10/08/2016
> 
> Según un documento al que ha tenido acceso nuestro diario, el 18 de febrero de 2014 el senador de IU, integrado en el Grupo Mixto, Jesús Enrique Iglesias Fernández, preguntó al Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, cuáles eran las concesiones de aprovechamientos hidroeléctricos que caducaban en los próximos diez años.
> 
> La respuesta revela que solo en 2017 caducarán siete concesiones, tres en 2018, ocho en 2019 y nueve en 2020. Al finalizar este año serán cuatro centrales hidroeléctricas las que deberán haber renovado sus concesiones, dos de Corporación Acciona Hidráulica (Barrosa y Urdiceto en la Cuenca Hidrográfica del Ebro), una de Iberdrola (Contreras – Mirasol, en el río Cabriel de la Cuenca del Júcar) y otra de Cortizo Hidroeléctricas (la Central hidroeléctrica de Enviande, en el río Enviande de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Miño-Sil). 
> 
> Y a partir de entonces, ¿qué? Según fuentes jurídicas consultadas por este diario, “hay tres opciones: la prórroga automática, sacar a concurso público la concesión o que la Administración pública asuma la gestión directa de la central, como ya ha ocurrido en dos ocasiones con el Gobierno de Aragón”.
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/en...droelectricas/

----------

